# Thief.XBOX360-COMPLEX and XBLA



## FAST6191 (Feb 20, 2014)

*XBLA*
*Strider.XBLA.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
2.5d reboot/remake of a classic ninja em up. How it will stack up against the competition remains to be seen but nobody is expecting a stinker.
*LocoCycle.XBLA.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
Somewhere between one of those mobile phone running games, panzer dragoon and a fighting game it seems.

*Thief.XBOX360-COMPLEX*
Seems to be region free. Various mentions of extra missions on boxes so there may be DLC at some point.
Do note it is technically not due out for another week at this point (25th in NA, 28th in Europe) so play it how you will.

Thief then.... if you do not know the series you are lacking in your gaming education, correct that ASAP. Released in 1998 it wrote the book on stealth, a book so very few have even bothered to read since. There were two sequels (and a reworked version of the first, also some great mods) with the third not being as good as the previous two though still fun.
As few franchises can be left dead any more we now have a new version.
Be aware that this is also coming out on the PC and new consoles so this may well be the lesser version.

Amazon words

    You are Garrett, a dark and solitary thief with an unrivalled set of skills
    Explore the sick and troubled City, from its shady back alleys to the rooftop heights
    Choose your approach. What kind of Master Thief will you be?
    Thief delivers unprecedented immersion through sights, sounds and artificial intelligence

 Garrett, the Master Thief, steps out of the shadows into the City. In this treacherous place, where the Baron's Watch spreads a rising tide of fear and oppression, his skills are the only things he can trust. Even the most cautious citizens and their best-guarded possessions are not safe from his reach. As an uprising emerges, Garrett finds himself entangled in growing layers of conflict. Lead by Orion, the voice of the people, the tyrannized citizens will do everything they can to claim back the City from the Baron's grasp. The revolution is inevitable. If Garrett doesn't get involved, the streets will run red with blood and the City will tear itself apart. 

*Boxart*



 

*Video*
Two videos today, one is a playthrough of the first level. The second is footage from the 360 version, though look more towards lighting effects and the like rather than actual footage quality as the capture does not appear to be the best.





*NFO*

```
- C O M P L E X -
                                                                  ■
 ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ █▄▄ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀
 ▒▓████▀▀██▄  ░▒████▀▀███▄ ▓▒███▀▀███▀▀██▄ ▒▓███▀▀██▄▐█  ▒▓███▀▀██▄ ███▄    ▄█▄
 ▓█████  ███  ▒▓████  ████ ▓████  ███  ███ ▓████  ▐██▐█  ▓████  ███ ▐▓██▌  ▓██
 ▓█████       ▓█████  ████ ▒████  ███  ███ ▓████  ▐██▐█  ▓████      ▐▓██▌  ▐██▌
 ██████       ██████  ████ █████  ███  ███ █████ ▐██▌▐█  █████       ▀███  ██▀
 ██████       ▓█████  ████ █████       ███ █████  ▀  ██  ▓████▀        ███▀█
 ██████  ████ ██████  ████ █████       ███ █████  ▓████  ▀▀▀▐█       ▄███  ▐█▄
 ██████  ████ ██████  ████ █████       ███ █████  █████  ███▐█  ███ ▓███▌  ██▓
 ▀█████▄▄███▀ ▀█████▄▄████ █████   ▄▄▄▄██▀ █████  █████▄▄███▐█▄▄███ ▐▓███ ▀█▀
 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▀██▀▀▄▄▄▄▄
   ▓                                                                       ▀▓▀
     ▀ ■                     P R E S E N T S   :                          ▄■

                                  Thief 

 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▒▄▄▄▄▄

         Region      : Region Free           Languages: English        
     ▄   Size        : 1 DVD                 Genre    : Action         ■
   ■     Platform    : XBOX 360              Date     : 02/2014         ▄
 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
     ▄                                                                     ■
 
  Release Info:                                                              ▀
  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

  Garrett, the Master Thief, steps out of the shadows into the City. In this 
  treacherous place, where the Baron's Watch spreads a rising tide of fear 
  and oppression, his skills are the only things he can trust. Even the most 
  cautious citizens and their best- guarded possessions are not safe from 
  his reach. 
  
   
  Notes:
  ~~~~~~~
  
  -
  

     ▄                                                                    ■
   ■                      Enjoy This Fine COMPLEX Release               ▄
 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
     ▄                                                                 ■▄ bmx!
```


----------



## mrpgiven (Nov 14, 2015)

how do i view?


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Nov 14, 2015)

mrpgiven said:


> how do i view?


you view


----------

